
Cryptocurrency market plunges as Bitcoin declines over -30% this week - tmlee
https://www.coingecko.com/en?locale=en
======
Finnucane
Commodities are getting hammered across the board, demand is dropping and
everyone is cashing out to cover their positions and keep from going bankrupt.

